# Bettas and frogs



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

Can bettas live with African dwarf frogs. If I remember correctly there around the same temperature range, but will they be ok in each others company?


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

Depends on the betta, but yes they can be kept together


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

that's good, ive always really liked the little frogs. fingers crossed that one of my bettas wont mind a frog friend


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

It also depends on the tank size. There's a huge thread on here about their care which (if I recall) recommends a 10 gallon tank so that they can be kept in pairs, as they are social animals and need their own kind.


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

I plan to be moving my bettas to a 40 gallon but ill be dividing all of that so there probably wond be room for them but maby if I end up getting a 10 gallon


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

The link to the adf thread is in my sig, please have a read. ADFs do not need to have partners, they don't get lonely. The multiples suggestion is actually because they will play and be more active on groups.


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

I had a dwarf frog many years ago (2 if I remember correctly). I also had one bettafish in a 5 gallon. The frogs kept tormenting the betta so I eventually gave the frogs back to the pet store.

I have no idea if this was the norm, just my experience.


----------



## Siobhan (Nov 11, 2013)

Now I'm gonna want some frogs. LOL I don't NEED any more critters, folks.


----------

